# First backround



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Started this a while ago and never finished it. I didnt want to try the cement coating.

Now that we discovered Drylok, I decided to finish it. Drylok is great stuff!. Very easy to use. I had Lowes mix a grey color (no extra charge) and a little darker charcoal color. It came out a little light and I should have used more of rge darker in areas. I am pretty happy the way it came out.

Tank is cycling and will get Apistos soon. I did three 100% water changes so water cleared up nicely.










....Bill


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks good, color wont be so light once it gets some growth on it


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

He shouldn't get hardly any growth at all, its a planted tank. Algae+planted tank=bad.
On that note, personally this is the best DIY background that I have seen. All that detail on the rock looks awsome. Looks like a 36 bow. Do you have any pictures of your process, Id be very interested in your technique used to get that detail, other thread maybe?


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Beautiful tank, Bill.

That background turned out great. I like the lighter grey. :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Fake plants 

OK. Found some pics.

I used 2" blue foam.









I cut a notch for AC70 intake tube and heater.

















Trial fit. This tank was easy as no center brace.









I used one of those plastic utility knives that have a long blade that extends out. I extended it out all the way and kind of made a horizontal slice and just pried the blade to the side to break the styro out. In some cases a "v" cut worked better or using the tip to gauge. It was actually alot easier than you would think. You realy cant do it wrong. It was messy though LOL.

Maybe if I made a quick video it would help.

Thanks...Bill


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Quick video? Hellz YEAH! :thumb:

FAKE?  I retract my previous statement. What brand are they? That one in the front right you can tell, but the others look very real to me.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I still don't believe you when you say those are fake plants. Seriously, tell us your secret. Please?


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! Very natural-looking, and the fish will love those ledges and overhangs. The combination of gray rock and green plants is great, and the scale of everything works well with the size of your tank. Can't wait to see some fish and algae in there. I would love to know what kind of fake plants those are too, had me fooled.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks all.

Plants are from Ebay. Most realistic I have seen. The price is not bad, but the guy will not combine shipping . Still not a bad deal IMO.

http://shop.ebay.com/discountaquatic/m. ... &_osacat=0

....Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I switched up the planting a little. Tank is ctcled and I added 15 Neons. I will make sure they are OK and add Apistos and cories next week.

So far so good.....










...Bill


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

love ur background. came out amazing. One of these days I will try making one as well, thanks for the pics!


----------



## baseballer19 (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad I saw this post, I've been looking for some fake plants to put in with my severums and I just found my answer!

Btw I love your background


----------



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

looks great man :thumb: What kind of adhesive did you use to stick the legdes to the back piece of styro? Silicone?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. GE Silicone 1.

...Bill


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the background and overall its amazing looking. Must be a huge compliment that no one can even tell the plants are fake 

For me, I liked the plants in the first post rather than the most recent one, but its still a tank I'l be proud to have sitting in my living room. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## edemirci1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Beatiful background.


----------



## TNFISHFAN (Mar 19, 2010)

Background looks great, awesome detail in the rockwork


----------



## Jenn84 (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the background even though you say its to light it goes great with your very realistic plants


----------

